# Contest: Purchase Peptides 75$ Credit GIVEAWAY



## TwisT (Apr 21, 2012)

Pick a number between 1 and 500, the closest will win. Contest will be open for a week, you can only guess once.

Winner gets 75$ credit to PurchasePeptides.Com

*Must have at least 20 posts*

Goodluck!


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 21, 2012)

350


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 21, 2012)

327


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 21, 2012)

220


----------



## fullrutt (Apr 21, 2012)

41


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

382


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 21, 2012)

485


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 21, 2012)

325


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 21, 2012)

69


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 22, 2012)

478


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 22, 2012)

357


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 22, 2012)

299


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 22, 2012)

75


----------



## MiniMack (Apr 22, 2012)

423


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 22, 2012)

13


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 22, 2012)

150


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 22, 2012)

199


----------



## gamma (Apr 22, 2012)

500


----------



## tacoman (Apr 22, 2012)

457


----------



## dwmer (Apr 22, 2012)

383


----------



## TwisT (Apr 23, 2012)

Keep em coming!


----------



## rsc762 (Apr 23, 2012)

499


----------



## Prize (Apr 23, 2012)

288... I'm ready to order for the third time from PP. This would help out for sure!


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 23, 2012)

123


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Apr 24, 2012)

118


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

32


----------



## TwisT (Apr 28, 2012)

Few more days...


----------



## Gorm (Apr 28, 2012)

3


----------



## deadlifter405 (Apr 28, 2012)

121


----------



## KingLouie (Apr 29, 2012)

222


----------



## crackrbaby (Apr 30, 2012)

I think todays the day...


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

111


----------



## TwisT (Apr 30, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> I think todays the day...



Not yet! keeping you on your toes


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 1, 2012)

251


----------



## MULCH63 (May 1, 2012)

414


----------



## gamma (May 1, 2012)

I cant take it anymore !


----------



## bigmanjws (May 1, 2012)

315


----------



## TwisT (May 2, 2012)

My two favorite numbers....put together!

77- whoever is closest please PM me. 

Thanks for playing


----------

